# Scotland



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Any single ladies in Scotland considering or going through treatment?


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Twinklets,

I live in the North of Scotland and I'm slowly inching my way towards treatment.  I decided to go it alone in October 2012 and had my first information appointment in December last year.  I went to the Spire hospital in Edinburgh as it was the nearest clinic to me (at 4 1/2 hours drive away!) that would treat single women.  I've have been going through a battery of tests since then and had nothing but bad news; I'm due to have a laparoscopy and Dye test end of November which will let me know for certain if I can go for IUI or have to have IVF.  The clinic I'm at don't seem very keen on giving me IVF as apparently I'm very high risk for OHSS.  I'm hoping that I can have at least one shot of IUI or something before next year but it looks unlikely at the moment.

L


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Liswaiting

Thanks for replying I was beginning to think I was the only single lady ttc in Scotland lol!

I am also thinking of using Spire in Edinburgh as it is probably the closest for me at about an hour and a halfs drive away.  How have you found them?  I am terrified about going to the appointments on my own and have no idea what to expect or what kind of tests, etc I will need to endure before I get round to the IUI!

I have just come back to this after 6 months of thinking I can't do this and trying to put it out my mind but that didn't work and I'm just getting more and more miserable thinking that it is never going to happen!  No matter what I did to try and move on with my life, it was always there at the back of my mind niggling away at me.  It seems at the moment everyone is announcing they are pregnant or have just had a baby and I am the only single one on my own as always and I'm sick of it!  I have nothing in common with anyone anymore because everyone has children and I don't and that's all they talk about!!!  So I'm back, more terrified than I was before but I want it even more now I just need to pluck up the courage to take the plunge and arrange an appointment!

Sorry for ranting, hope your procedure goes ok next month 

T x


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Twinklets

I'm not sure what to think of the Spire.  The nurses are lovely and the clinic is very posh.  When I went for my first appointment they took blood tests and I had a scan and they said I would need an HSG to check my tubes were patent and that they would refer me to the NHS for this.  I said I was happy to have the procedure done privately but the Dr was insistent that I have it on the NHS as this would save me money and it wouldn't be a problem.  Unfortunately they didn't do the referral when they said they would and it took me 5 phone calls to Spire to sort out (apparently the consultant hadn't written it).  

When I had my HSG both tubes were blocked. The consultant at the Spire think they are fine and it's mostly likely a muscle spasm that has blocked the tubes but they won't do IUI without further investigations and he doesn't think I'm a good candidate for IVF because of my PCOS and the increased risk of OHSS.  So I'm now waiting to have a laparoscopy on the NHS which I'm not keen on having.  The last time I saw the consultant he said he would be passing me on to one of his colleagues.

Overall my impression of the Spire is that they are not very keen on treating me and would rather I went away; but it's hard to know if that's the overall culture at Spire, my consultant's personal feelings, or me being oversensitive.

Waiting all this time has been very frustrating but I'm more certain this is the right decision for me and it has given me the opportunity to lose more weight and save some more money.  At the moment I plan to do at least one cycle of IUI with spire and reconsider where I go from there.

Let me know how you get on

L


----------

